
Show HN: Top 2017 Websites - _ao789
https://statvoo.com/top/sites
======
olympus
I'd like to see some relative size indicated by the rankings. In the search
category, Yahoo is listed at #3 behind Google and Baidu, but I'll bet it is a
distant third. In the movies category, Rotten Tomatoes is listed at #3, but
I'll bet it is a close race between the top three. Can you post a score metric
next to their rankings? Or maybe I'm not seeing it on mobile?

------
Dowwie
Would someone please explain how msn.com generates this much traffic? Do
people not change the default homepage url in their internet explorer at work?

~~~
_ao789
I think you're right. Most of these sort of things are due to legacy homepages
pre-setup in wonkies like Internet Explorer. A lot of companies actually don't
let you change things like the start-page of your browser (which you can't
update either)

------
sml156
How did torrenthound.com get on the list they shuttered themselves ON
SEPTEMBER 15, 2016

[https://torrentfreak.com/torrenthound-shuts-down-another-
big...](https://torrentfreak.com/torrenthound-shuts-down-another-big-torrent-
site-bites-the-dust-160915/)

~~~
_ao789
Hey, we've made some changes to the algorithm and made sure that it only takes
the most current datasets. Tons more categories as well ;)

------
_ao789
A automatically curated list of top websites for 2017

------
chirau
Craigslist couldn't crack any one of these lists?

MySpace is still 3rd, really?

~~~
_ao789
Hey, we've made some changes to the algorithm and made sure that it only takes
the most current datasets. Tons more categories as well ;) Craigslist should
automatically appear with tomorrow morning's auto update.

------
yodon
With no details on how this list was generated, it's nothing more than a
curiosity (searched for waffles on google, counted pages from each site, rank
ordered by amount of syrup?) - and the general site layout feels so sketchy
and dominated by huge search ads, I really don't want to go poking around on
other pages to see what I can find.

~~~
_ao789
Hey, Thanks for your feedback! The lists are curated by comparing the traffic
between all sites within main categories and also by our own rating system
([https://statvoo.com/page/statvoo-rating-
system](https://statvoo.com/page/statvoo-rating-system)).

p.s. You do seem to have waffles and syrup on the brain..

